# Seid ihr tätowiert?



## RyzA (21. Januar 2022)

Nabend!


Ich wollte mal nachfragen wie ihr so zu Körperbemalungen sprich Tattoos steht?
Bei mir ist es so, dass ich das Gefühl habe, als Nicht-Tätowierter schon zu einer Minderheit zu gehören.  
Weil irgendwie fast alle Menschen um mich herum mindestens ein Tattoo haben (ausser bei uns in der Familie). 
Ich selber plane auch keine Tattoos, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass man das vielleicht irgendwann später bereuen kann.
Wobei manche Körperbemalungen echt schön aussehen.
Was ich gar nicht mag ist es wenn die zu extrem werden. Gesicht und Hals zu tätowiert.
Ich glaube auch das manche danach süchtig sind.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Januar 2022)

Nein, will ich auch nicht, ich bin keine Litfaßsäule für irgendwelche "Künstler".


----------



## Krolgosh (21. Januar 2022)

Hab ich dich grad zu dem Thema inspiriert?  Oder einfach Zufall.. 

Also ich bin tätowiert und werde mich auch noch weiter tätowieren lassen. Alle finde ich natürlich auch nicht schön, auch wenn es ins farbige geht ist es für mich schon wieder sehr speziell und Typabhängig ob es "wirkt". 

Süchtig kann man denk ich danach auf jedenfall werden. Vorallem wenn man grad mitten in einem "Projekt" steht, möchte man natürlich gerne weiter machen und dann noch ein weniger weiter etc...  
Worauf ich aber auf jedenfall verzichten könnte sind die Schmerzen beim Stechen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Januar 2022)

Ich bin komplett blank was das angeht.

Generell habe ich wenig Bezug zu Mode, Aussehen, Stil, was auch immer, generell halt ich sage mal Design. Für mich müssen Dinge effiztient und nützlich sein, nicht zwingend ästhetisch (klassische Maschinenbauingenieurskrankheit...). Ich wüsste auch nicht, was ich mir stechen lassen sollte - irgendwelche "hübsche" Designs interessieren mich nicht, mir irgendwie Namen und Datum meiner Tochter einritzen zu lassen finde ich irgendwie blöd. Ist insgesamt einfach nicht mein Ding.

Aber davon ab: Wer das machen will solls gerne tun, ich verurteile das keinesfalls. Einige meiner Bekannten haben das eine oder andere Tattoo und nahezu alle davon auch aus gutem Grund und es ist auch nicht unansehnlich. Also wer will - bitteschön, aber ich werd da persönlich nicht warm mit.


----------



## RyzA (21. Januar 2022)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Hab ich dich grad zu dem Thema inspiriert?  Oder einfach Zufall..


Ich hatte tatsächlich deinen Beitrag im anderen Thread vorher gesehen.
Eine Umfrage wollte ich schon mal zum Thema machen,  hatte es aber wieder verworfen.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (21. Januar 2022)

Nein, aus zwei Gründen:
1: Ich könnte mich nie auf ein Design festlegen mit dem Wissen, es jahrelang anstarren zu müssen
2: Ich habe super empfindliche Haut, der Tätowierer würde mich vermutlich killen


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Januar 2022)

"Pick a scar and tell a story"

Ich habe 3 (4) Tattoos, keine Riesenteile. Bin für mich persönlich nicht der Fan von großen, flächigen Tattoos, sondern lieber ein buntes Potpourri aus unterschiedlichsten Kleinigkeiten, die es zu entdecken gilt.

Tattoos müssen für mich keine tiefgreifende Message haben. Wichtig ist mir, dass ich selbst etwas damit verbinde. Und wenn mir ein Tattoo irgendwann nicht mehr gefällt, ich es peinlich finde... in höchster Not kann man es ja noch covern lassen. Ansonsten ist es halt ein grafisches Erinnerungsstück an eine bestimmte Zeit, einen bestimmten Lebensabschnitt, ein früheres Mindset, vergangene Leidenschaften. So what, gehört doch zu einem selbst, ist Teil der persönlichen Geschichte, die einen dazu gemacht hat, was man heute ist.


----------



## Optiki (21. Januar 2022)

Also ich habe keine Tattoos, weil:
- ich nicht das Selbstwertgefühl mitbringe
- ich mich nicht auf ein Motiv festlegen könnte
-ich extrem viele Leberflecke am ganzen Körper und noch eine andere Hautstörung an den Oberarmen habe

ich finde Tattoos aber generell schon ansprechend und würde jetzt keinen direkt deswegen verurteilen, auch ein Gesichts Tattoo ist für mich erstmal nicht negativ behaftet.

Womit mein innerer Monk leider überhaupt nicht klar kommt, ist wenn das Tattoo schlecht gestochen ist und einfach künstlerisch unsauber ist. So nach dem Motto, wenn ich mir ein qualitatives Werk wie die Mona Lisa stechen lassen kann, warum lass ich mir dann stattdessen was gekritzeltes von Hans Jochen mit einer zittrigen Hand stechen. 


Bestes Beispiel ist mein Onkel, welcher sich schon vor über 15 Jahren, einige Köpfe von Figuren aus der Herr der Ringe über den ganzen Rücken stechen lassen hat, die Idee war nicht schlecht, aber nicht mal Gollum sieht aus wie Gollum.

Diesen Trend mit den Fußabdrücken und den Geburtsdaten finde ich auch nicht so schön, egal ob bei Kindern oder Haustieren.


----------



## RyzA (21. Januar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Und wenn mir ein Tattoo irgendwann nicht mehr gefällt, ich es peinlich finde... in höchster Not kann man es ja noch covern lassen.


"Covern" lassen heisst überstechen oder?


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> "Covern" lassen heisst überstechen oder?



Si, señor!


----------



## Krolgosh (21. Januar 2022)

jop genau. Da braucht man dann halt viel Vertrauen in den Künstler was er daraus macht, natürlich ist man in die Motivwahl mit eingebunden, aber ich hab ihm da gerne etwas freie Hand gelassen.


----------



## RyzA (21. Januar 2022)

Und wenn man gar keins mehr haben will soviel ich weiß mit Lasertherapie.
Aber ich glaube ganz vollständig lassen die sich nicht entfernen oder?
Das noch Rückstände sichtbar sind?


----------



## Optiki (21. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> "Covern" lassen heisst überstechen oder?


Ich hab das Gefühl du kennst die ganz wilden Sachen noch gar nicht, du weißt das man auch weiß tätowieren kann, oder mit UV Farbe? Es gibt sogar die Variante, alles schwarz zu tätowieren und dann die Haut aufschneiden, damit weiße narben entstehen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und wenn man gar keins mehr haben will soviel ich weiß mit Lasertherapie.
> Aber ich glaube ganz vollständig lassen die sich nicht entfernen oder?
> Das noch Rückstände sichtbar sind?



Bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube, zumindest minimales Narbengewebe dürfte bleiben, wenn gut gearbeitet wurde. Also so, dass man beim genauen hingucken schon sieht, dass irgendwas mit der Haut gemacht worden ist.


----------



## Eyren (21. Januar 2022)

Ja ich bin leicht tätowiert. 

Beide Waden, linke Oberschenkel, Beide Oberarme, linke Schulter und linke Unterarm.

Und ja es wird noch einiges dazu kommen. Die nächsten Projekte sind geplant lediglich die Finanzen müssen durch geplant werden da mein zweites Hobby der PC irgendwie auch recht teuer ist.

Zu deinen Bedenken das man es bereuen könnte. Gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, habe für mein erstes Tattoo auch 13 Jahre zum entscheiden gebraucht. Man sollte sich auch immer Zeit nehmen für solch eine Entscheidung. Sowohl lasern als auch Coverup können schmerzhaft und teuer werden.

Zu extrem.... kommt für mich einfach extrem auf den Typ Mensch an. Ich kenne einige mit Hals/Gesicht Tattoo und bei denen wirkt es für mich stimmig und richtig. Andere erscheinen für mich dann wieder albern mit Farbe im Gesicht.
Für mich selber habe ich als temporäre Grenze die Kleidung festgelegt.

Süchtig? Nun also eine herkömmliche Sucht ist es wohl nicht aber ja die meisten wollen nach dem ersten Bild mehr. Es ist halt eine Möglichkeit sich selbst zu verwirklichen, seinen Gedanken Ausdruck zu verleihen, ein Statement zu setzen oder auch einfach von anderen Dingen abzulenken.

Ach und ich wäre übrigens dafür Tattos erst ab 30 Jahren und nach überprüfung durch einen Psychologen zu erlauben damit genau dein Phänomen aufhört.

Jeder dritte rennt mit seinen Herzfrequenz Tattoo rum. Mal mit Herz mal mit Namen und mal mit einer Städteskyline.......

Das Arschgeweih des Jahres 2020!


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und wenn man gar keins mehr haben will soviel ich weiß mit Lasertherapie.
> Aber ich glaube ganz vollständig lassen die sich nicht entfernen oder?


Der Laser macht nichts anderes als die Farbpigmente thermisch zu zerbröseln - in so winzige Teile dass die körpereigenen Makrophagen das Zeug fressen können (was sie sonst auch dauerhaft versuchen aber nicht schaffen - streng genommen ist ein Tattoo eine Dauerentzündung).
100%tig wird es nicht verschwinden aber die Fresszellen machen schon einen ziemlich guten Job.


----------



## pedi (21. Januar 2022)

heute fällt man ohne mehr auf, als mit.
ich finde diese "kunst" absolut widerlich.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Januar 2022)

pedi schrieb:


> heute fällt man ohne mehr auf, als mit.
> ich finde diese "kunst" absolut widerlich.


Ersteres stimmt definitiv. Bringt mich immer wieder zum Schmunzeln, wenn ich an mein jugendlich-wildes Ich zurückdenke, das doch immer anders sein wollte als alle anderen 

Ich persönlich finde ja Leute widerlich, die - in letzter Konsequenz - andere Leute widerlich finden, weil deren persönliches Ästhetikempfinden nicht dem eigenen entspricht.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (21. Januar 2022)

Keine Tattoos und keine in Planung....hab zwar schon mal überlegt, aber wüsste einfach nicht, worauf ich ein Leben lang rumgucken wollte 




M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Ich habe super empfindliche Haut,...



So eine Milchschnitte ist aber auch empfindlich


----------



## Blackout27 (21. Januar 2022)

Ist in Planung für 2022/2023  

Wird dann mein erstes und wahrscheinlich einziges sein.


----------



## pedi (21. Januar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ersteres stimmt definitiv. Bringt mich immer wieder zum Schmunzeln, wenn ich an mein jugendlich-wildes Ich zurückdenke, das doch immer anders sein wollte als alle anderen
> 
> Ich persönlich finde ja Leute widerlich, die - in letzter Konsequenz - andere Leute widerlich finden, weil deren persönliches Ästhetikempfinden nicht dem eigenen entspricht.


wo habe ich leute geschrieben?
richtig-nirgens, ich habe "kunst" geschrieben.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (21. Januar 2022)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> So eine Milchschnitte ist aber auch empfindlich


Ach ja? Wenigstens kann ich mir ohne Stift auf meiner Haut Notizen machen. Kannst du das auch? Hm? Kannst du?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (21. Januar 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Ach ja? Wenigstens kann ich mir ohne Stift auf meiner Haut Notizen machen. Kannst du das auch? Hm? Kannst du?



Das bliebe dann als Narbe zurück und von daher: nein, kann ich nicht


----------



## Eyren (21. Januar 2022)

pedi schrieb:


> wo habe ich leute geschrieben?
> richtig-nirgens, ich habe "kunst" geschrieben.


Nun meistens betrachtet man doch das Tattoo und die Person gemeinsam bei dieser Kunstform. Das Bild als solches könnte man genauso auf Leinwand bringen, würde aber nicht die selbe Wirkung wie auf der Person haben.

Körpersprache, Körperform, Ausstrahlung, Hautbild,  Motiv, wenn bekannt die Geschichte hinter dem Motiv alles spielt zusammen. 

Also ja ich empfinde die Aussage das du die Kunst widerlich findest auch als Angriff gegen die Person, denn diese ist Teil der Kunst.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (21. Januar 2022)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Das bliebe dann als Narbe zurück und von daher: nein, kann ich nicht


Tja, ich bin abwischbar.


----------



## pedi (21. Januar 2022)

@Eyren 
ich habe 12 jahre einen job mit kundenkontak gehabt. im sommer hat man nicht soviel an.
da hab ich teilweise sachen an bildhübschen frauen gesehn, da schlackern die ohren.
die frauen waren trotzdem hübsch.


----------



## Eyren (21. Januar 2022)

pedi schrieb:


> @Eyren
> ich habe 12 jahre einen job mit kundenkontak gehabt. im sommer hat man nicht soviel an.
> da hab ich teilweise sachen an bildhübschen frauen gesehn, da schlackern die ohren.
> die frauen waren trotzdem hübsch.


Nun über Geschmack kann man bekanntlich vortrefflich streiten.

Grundsätzlich habe ich auch kein Problem damit wenn jemand Tattoos ablehnt, finde nur die Wortwahl etwas unglücklich da man damit sehr leicht jemanden verletzen kann.

Ist halt das große Problem der Definition was man unter Kunst versteht. So wie ich dich verstehe stören dich die Bilder bzw. das diese unter die Haut gestochen werden. Die Person als solches beziehst du nicht mit ein.

Für mich ist es wie oben beschrieben ein Gesamtkunstwerk. Ist die Kunst widerlich ist es somit auch die Person.


----------



## pedi (21. Januar 2022)

da hast du recht.
es gibt sicher schöne tatoos, die zur person passen, aber  sehr viele waren, so naja (und das ist noch geschmeichelt)
aber jeder wie er möchte und es gefällt.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Januar 2022)

Nix geplant, Tattoos gefallen mir zum Ansehen und bei Frauen kommen wenige Tattoos richtig Sexy rüber 
Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden was es werden soll und vielleicht bereue ich es später auch wieder. Wenn ich zu 200% sicher bin das ich es auch in 60 Jahren noch haben will, dann denke ich drüber nach.


----------



## Cosmas (22. Januar 2022)

[X] NÖ.

Muss ich nicht haben, mag ja bei einigen und mit gut gewählten Motiven ganz gut aussehen, aber bei vielen isses eher so lala bis würg und definitiv nix für mich.

Manchmal frage ich mich auch, welchen Sockenschuss oder Minderwertigkeitskomplexe man haben muss, um sich da teilweise komplett zuhacken zu lassen und das oft nicht sonderlich gut...
Ganz schlimm find ichs inner Visage, das sieht fast immer schaisse aus (aaussser vielleicht nen kleines Herzchen oder so, anner dezenten Stelle, aber auch das muss nicht sein) und ist fast immer rein Ghetto, sprich fugly und voll übertrieben...bah.

Auch das ganze Metall in der Visage oder Tunnel in den Ohren finde ich extrem abtörnend bis schlicht widerlich und verunstaltend.


----------



## chill_eule (22. Januar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bin komplett blank was das angeht.
> 
> Generell habe ich wenig Bezug zu Mode, Aussehen, Stil, was auch immer, generell halt ich sage mal Design. Für mich müssen Dinge effiztient und nützlich sein, nicht zwingend ästhetisch (klassische Maschinenbauingenieurskrankheit...). Ich wüsste auch nicht, was ich mir stechen lassen sollte - irgendwelche "hübsche" Designs interessieren mich nicht, mir irgendwie Namen und Datum meiner Tochter einritzen zu lassen finde ich irgendwie blöd. Ist insgesamt einfach nicht mein Ding.


+1


----------



## cordonbleu (22. Januar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bin komplett blank was das angeht.
> 
> Generell habe ich wenig Bezug zu Mode, Aussehen, Stil, was auch immer, generell halt ich sage mal Design. Für mich müssen Dinge effiztient und nützlich sein, nicht zwingend ästhetisch (klassische Maschinenbauingenieurskrankheit...). Ich wüsste auch nicht, was ich mir stechen lassen sollte


Kann ich 1:1 so unterschreiben


----------



## Ion_Tichy (22. Januar 2022)

Ich bin kein Fan davon. Genug Fläche hätte ich ja, vor allem im Bauchbereich...
Ich sehe es bei meinen Kollegen. Kleines Tattoo angefangen, was auch ganz manierlich aussah. Inzwischen ist der eine Arm komplett blau und es geht mit dem nächsten Körperteil weiter.


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Januar 2022)

.... nein, keine Ambitionen für so was und außerdem zu alt .....


----------



## Olstyle (22. Januar 2022)

Ich könnte mir grundsätzlich schon vorstellen ein Bildchen auf der Wade zu haben. Aber weder wüsste ich aktuell was noch bin ich besonders Schmerzresistent...


----------



## FetterKasten (22. Januar 2022)

Hab mir ganz groß ne rtx 3080 auf den Hintern tätowieren lassen inkl UVP von 719 Euro. 
Jetzt muss ich den Preis natürlich wieder weglasern lassen, da er erhöht wurde.


----------



## der_yappi (22. Januar 2022)

Nein, auch nichts in Planung

Da steckt zu viel Schwabe in mir - ich bin für ein Tattoo zu geizig


----------



## Eyren (24. Januar 2022)

So ich zieh mal @Krolgosh  nach und poste meine Bilder.

Wade1:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wade2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unterarm:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unterarm bis Schulter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oberarm:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eines hab ich noch am Oberschenkel aber da das fast bis in den Intimbereich geht verzichten wir mal auf Fotos. Oder sollte ich mir einen onlyfans Account zulegen?


----------



## blautemple (25. Januar 2022)

Cosmas schrieb:


> [X] NÖ.
> 
> Muss ich nicht haben, mag ja bei einigen und mit gut gewählten Motiven ganz gut aussehen, aber bei vielen isses eher so lala bis würg und definitiv nix für mich.
> 
> ...


Es soll ja auch nicht dir gefallen 

Warum muss man denn immer gleich so abwertend werden, nur weil einem etwas persönlich nicht zusagt?

Ich werde mir auch niemals ein Tattoo stechen lassen, aber deswegen verurteile ich doch nicht alle die das anders sehen


----------



## Cosmas (25. Januar 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Es soll ja auch nicht dir gefallen


Doch, es soll auch mir gefallen oder jedem anderen, sonst macht man das ja nicht, man macht es, damit es gesehn wird oder wird ne Litfaßsäule beklebt, damit es niemand bemerkt, gehn die Leute los und lassen sich zuhacken, bohren sich Tunnel in die Ohren und tragen mehr Metall im Gesicht, als nen Stahlbetonbauer am gesamten Arbeitstag in den Händen und rennen dann rum: "Hoffentlich sieht das keiner"?


blautemple schrieb:


> Warum muss man denn immer gleich so abwertend werden, nur weil einem etwas persönlich nicht zusagt?


Irgendeiner musste ja wieder mit so einem, sry, weichgespülten Heulsusenbeitrag kommen, fehlt nur noch der "Hatespeech" Totschlaghammer. 
Ich bin nicht abwertend, sondern maximal direkt in meiner Ausdrucksweise meines Missfallens bestimmter Dinge, 
die ich weder persönlich mag, noch in einer Partnerschaft oder so mit konfrontiert werden möchte, weil mich sowas eben maximal abtörnt und bei ausgeleierten Ohrläppchen oder zugehackten Fressefreiheiten regelrecht anwidert.
Zumal ich mich dann immer frage, ob und was mit den Leuten nicht stimmt, das die sowas mit sich machen (lassen).


blautemple schrieb:


> Ich werde mir auch niemals ein Tattoo stechen lassen, aber deswegen verurteile ich doch nicht alle die das anders sehen


Wenn du mit derart direkten Ansagen nicht klar kommst, ist das nicht mein Problem. 
Ich urteile nicht, ich äussere mein Missfallen und hege maximal Zweifel an dem Geisteszustand, jener die sich maximal verunstalten, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.
Ich habe nirgends gesagt, das diese Leute deswegen schlechte Menschen sind, nur das sie fragwürdige Entscheidungen getroffen haben und ggf eben schlecht gewählt, bzw schlechte Leute am Start hatten, die sie dann eben mehr verunstaltet haben als alles andere.

Also halt mal den Ball flach, mkay?


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Januar 2022)

Was wären solche Threads auch langweilig ohne ein gerüttelt Maß an Soziopathie, von Zeit zu Zeit


----------



## blautemple (25. Januar 2022)

@Cosmas 
Direkt kann ich auch. Das kann man so sehen, aber dann ist man halt ein Arschloch.


----------



## Cosmas (25. Januar 2022)

@blautemple
Na is doch schön, das du das auch kannst.  

Und wer ist jetzt der Abwertende und Urteilende?  

Aber weisst du was, ich bin dann eben gerne ein direktes "Arschloch", 
wenn das hilft die Leute herauszufiltern, mit denen ich mich ohnehin nicht abgeben möchte.

Wer das nicht vertragen kann, kann mir nämlich gestohlen bleiben, 
ich muss niemandem in den Aasch kriechen oder durchs Blumenbeet filtern, 
nur damit sich ja keiner irgendwie angepisst oder "beleidigt" fühlt.

Die Samthandschuhe sind für besondere Fälle reserviert.

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.
Und zurück zum Thema.

o7


----------



## Banchou (25. Januar 2022)

Nanana meine Damen, war der Kaffee heute schlecht?

Zum Thema:
Ich würde mir gerne ein Motiv über meinen kompletten Rücken stechen lassen, an Geld oder Schmerzverträglichkeit würde es nicht scheitern.

Nur dürfte ich dann, so Gott und Corona will, in meinem nächsten Japanurlaub kein schickes Onsen (Badehaus) mehr betreten weil die dort noch sehr altmodische Ansichten zu Tattoos haben.
Also muss ich mir das wohl klemmen.

Sonst hab ich nichts gegen Tattoos, besonders wenn hinter dem Bild auch etwas steht und sich die Person etwas bei gedacht hat.
Ich mag speziell den Asiatischen, Japanischen Style.

So 0815 Tribals etc. gehen aber gar nicht!


----------



## Eyren (25. Januar 2022)

Puh, ich frage mich grade was mit Cosmas Geisteszustand nicht stimmt.

Minderwertigkeitskomplexe wegen Tattoos? 

Jung was stimmt nicht mit dir? Meinst du wirklich das Jahrtausende alte Traditionen aufgrund von geistigem Verfall entstanden sind? Ist ja absolut in Ordnung das dir sowas nicht gefällt, hey mir gefallen auch Hosen unterhalb der Hüfte nicht, soweit in Ordnung. 

Aber jemandem Komplexe und ähnliches zu unterstellen weil er nicht deinem Weltbild entspricht.....

Du solltest wirklich mal an deinen Komplexen arbeiten. Was ist es das dich stört? Die extrovertiertheit der Leute? Der Mut anders zu sein? Die Kraft Menschen wie dich zu ertragen?


----------



## der_yappi (26. Januar 2022)

Banchou schrieb:


> Sonst hab ich nichts gegen Tattoos, besonders wenn hinter dem Bild auch etwas steht und sich die Person etwas bei gedacht hat.
> Ich mag speziell den Asiatischen, Japanischen Style.



Als ich noch bei der Telekom in der Ausbildung war hatte ich in einer der durchlaufenen Abteilungen einen Kollegen der sich in dem Stil einen ganzen "Suit" tätowieren lassen / bzw da mitten drin war.
Hat auch Bilder von Rücken / Brust gezeigt, Arme konnte er ja ohne Probs zeigen.
Sa ganz interessant aus

Aber wie schon geschrieben, ich bin da raus (zu geizig und für mich keinen Mehrwert)


----------



## Banchou (26. Januar 2022)

Einen "Suit" tätowieren lassen ist natürlich Hardcore, mehr geht nicht, aber gerade diese wenn sie auch schön ineinander übergehen sehen echt klasse aus.
Auf der anderen Seite könnte man sich auch einen Kleinwagen dafür kaufen ^^


----------



## Krolgosh (26. Januar 2022)

Cosmas schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich auch, welchen Sockenschuss oder Minderwertigkeitskomplexe man haben muss, um sich da teilweise komplett zuhacken zu lassen und das oft nicht sonderlich gut...


Also das mit den Minderwertigkeitskomplexen kann ich zumindest ausschließen.... mit dem Sockenschuss siehts da teilweise anders aus. Obwohl der sicher nicht dafür verantwortlich ist das ich mich hab tätowieren lassen. 

Jedem das seine. Alles finde ich auch nicht schön, aber so ist das eben mit den Geschmäckern. Ob man das natürlich so Kommunizieren muss wie du es getan hast steht wieder auf einem anderen Blatt. Ich würde es so nicht machen, hat auch was mit Respekt seinem Gegenüber zu tun.


----------



## HisN (26. Januar 2022)

[x] Nein.
Schmuck ist auch nicht mein Ding. Keine Ringe/Ketten irgendwo. Nicht mal eine Uhr trage ich. Nervt nur das Rumgebamsel.
Aber jeder wie er möchte.


----------



## WhoRainZone (1. Februar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ach und ich wäre übrigens dafür Tattos erst ab 30 Jahren und nach überprüfung durch einen Psychologen zu erlauben damit genau dein Phänomen aufhört.


Finde ich Schwachsinn. Ich hab mein erstes zwar erst mit 24 stechen lassen, mein Lieblingspokemon, aber sämtliche Ideen die ich vorher hatte, und mangels Cash aber verworfen hatte, würden mir heute noch gefallen  Deshalb hole ich manche auch nach 
Ich sehs halt so, dass Tattoos einem selbst etwas bedeuten sollten, egal wie weit hergeholt manche Sachen auch sein mögen.
Außerdem ist man selbst der einzige, dem das gefallen muss.


Cosmas schrieb:


> Auch das ganze Metall in der Visage oder Tunnel in den Ohren finde ich extrem abtörnend bis schlicht widerlich und verunstaltend.


Mit Piercings habe ich mit 18 angefangen, bis jetzt Snakebites, Septum und in den Ohren jeweils 10mm Plugs drin 
Im Frühjahr lasse ich mir noch ein Industrial stechen.

Wie oben schon geschrieben, es gibt genau eine Person, der das gefallen muss, und das ist man selbst.
Du kannst gerne sagen, was du davon hältst, aber geh nicht davon aus, dass Leute sich, um es so wie du auszudrücken, "verunstalten", um anderen zu gefallen. Und du bist da keine Ausnahme 

Mein Erscheinungsbild ist grundsätzlich eher ab der Norm, aber solange ich mich geil finde, und das tu ich, ist alles gut 

Findest du Kleidungsstile, die dir nicht passen auch "extrem abtörnend bis schlicht widerlich"?
Finde ich eine fragwürdige Einstellung, Menschen nach dem optischen zu bewerten.

Um das nochmal klarzustellen: Ich bin nicht getriggert oder fühle mich angegriffen durch deine Aussagen


----------



## Eyren (1. Februar 2022)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Finde ich Schwachsinn. Ich hab mein erstes zwar erst mit 24 stechen lassen, mein Lieblingspokemon, aber sämtliche Ideen die ich vorher hatte, und mangels Cash aber verworfen hatte, würden mir heute noch gefallen  Deshalb hole ich manche auch nach
> Ich sehs halt so, dass Tattoos einem selbst etwas bedeuten sollten, egal wie weit hergeholt manche Sachen auch sein mögen.
> Außerdem ist man selbst der einzige, dem das gefallen muss.


Versteh mich nicht falsch du hast ja vollkommen recht und meine Aussage mit ü30 und Psychologe war Masslos überspitzt ausgedrückt.

Aber es ist leider auch so das viele junge Leute, teils mit Einverständniserklärung der Eltern, sich irgendwas stechen lassen. Es ist halt grade Trendy.

Ich arbeite ja auch mit Jugendlichen und teils kommen dann in Gesprächen über Tattoos als Begründung das "Insert Fussballprofi" ein Tattoo hat und man deswegen auch eines braucht.

Oder die Dame die mir auf die Frage nach ihrem Motiv als Erklärung gab das es günstig war und sie sich ein anderes nicht hätte leisten können.

Und solche Begründungen häufen sich in den letzten Jahren.


----------



## WhoRainZone (1. Februar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Aber es ist leider auch so das viele junge Leute, teils mit Einverständniserklärung der Eltern, sich irgendwas stechen lassen. Es ist halt grade Trendy.


Die Meisten seriösen Tattoowierer machen das glücklicherweise nicht, sei 18 oder verpiss dich.
Generell irgendeinem Trend hinterherzulaufen ist dumm, aber gerade in Jungen Jahren passiert das sehr schnell.


Eyren schrieb:


> Ich arbeite ja auch mit Jugendlichen und teils kommen dann in Gesprächen über Tattoos als Begründung das "Insert Fussballprofi" ein Tattoo hat und man deswegen auch eines braucht.


Das ist halt die Sache mit den "Vorbildern", die Begründung ist natürlich Quatsch. Inspiration kann man sich ja überall holen, aber _nur_ weil der aktuelle Liebling ein Tattoo hat, selbst eins zu *brauchen*... schwierig.


Eyren schrieb:


> Oder die Dame die mir auf die Frage nach ihrem Motiv als Erklärung gab das es günstig war und sie sich ein anderes nicht hätte leisten können.
> 
> Und solche Begründungen häufen sich in den letzten Jahren.


Das ist eben auch dieses "ich brauch jetzt ein Tattoo, egal was". Wahrscheinlich haben im Freundeskreis die meisten neue Tattoos, und dann muss sie es ja auch haben.
Aber es ist immernoch besser, als sich aus Mangel an Geld selber zu stechen.

Kenne da einige, die den kompletten Körper mit unglaublich schlecht selbst gestochenen Tattoos voll haben.
Auch mit der Begründung Geld... Solange es denen gefällt xD


----------



## Krolgosh (1. Februar 2022)

Um mal auch etwas den Bezug zu PCGH zu finden, bei meinem Oberarm (Innen) gehts nun so weiter:
Den Entwurf hab ich Gestern fertig gemacht und am 12.03 hab ich Termin. 

Ich finde den Waldschrat einfach genial.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyren (1. Februar 2022)

Sehr sexy gefällt mir wieder einmal sehr gut.


----------



## RyzA (2. Februar 2022)

HisN schrieb:


> [x] Nein.
> Schmuck ist auch nicht mein Ding. Keine Ringe/Ketten irgendwo. Nicht mal eine Uhr trage ich. Nervt nur das Rumgebamsel.
> Aber jeder wie er möchte.


Ich trage auch keinen Schmuck. Nicht mal einen Ring oder eine Uhr. Da habe ich mich dran gewöhnt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Februar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Was wären solche Threads auch langweilig ohne ein gerüttelt Maß an Soziopathie, von Zeit zu Zeit


Damit das ganze noch harmonischer wird, bring ich gerne auch ein bisschen Psychopathie mit rein: Ich würde mir gerne ganz Ghettolike jedes Mal ne Träne ins Gesicht tätowieren lassen, wenn ich wieder mal einen Vollidioten mental erschossen habe. Leider reicht nur mein Gesicht nicht aus, für all die Tränen.

Mic Drop...


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Damit das ganze noch harmonischer wird, bring ich gerne auch ein bisschen Psychopathie mit rein: Ich würde mir gerne ganz Ghettolike jedes Mal ne Träne ins Gesicht tätowieren lassen, wenn ich wieder mal einen Vollidioten mental erschossen habe. Leider reicht nur mein Gesicht nicht aus, für all die Tränen.
> 
> Mic Drop...



This OG approves:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## compisucher (11. Februar 2022)

Nö, nix Körperbemalung.
Kann natürlich jeder machen, wie er lustig ist, 
habe da eine völlig neutrale Einstellung, auch weil es mich nicht wirklich interessiert.
Hier haben ja im Fred einige ihre Gemälde gepostet, das sieht ja alles OK aus und kann man auch mal vorzeigen.
In meinem Umfeld sind die mir bekannten Tattoos -äh- nicht ganz so gut geworden...
Also ungefähr dieses Niveau:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Februar 2022)

Portraits sehen auch in 90% aus als hätte Salvador Dali versucht Horrorclowns zu malen


----------



## DOcean (11. Februar 2022)

Ich habe ein Tattoo und eins ist noch in Planung...

Namen der Kinder mit Geburtstag jeweils Unterarm links und Unterarm rechts, sehr schlicht aber trotzdem kitschig ich weiß 

In jungen Jahren fand ich mal so ein Tribal geil was George Clooney in From Dusk Till Dawn "trägt", ich war halt jung


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Februar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Portraits sehen auch in 90% aus als hätte Salvador Dali versucht Horrorclowns zu malen


Ganz wenige, die sowas sauber hinbekommen. Aber ganz ehrlich, auf einer so nachgiebigen, weichen und unebenen Fläche wie die Haut ein Portrait zu zeichnen ist absolute Königsklasse!


----------



## -Shorty- (11. Februar 2022)

Hab keins, mir gefällt aber auch eher dieser etwas klassische japanische Stil.
Hat sich aber nie eine echte Faszination daraus entwickelt.

Reicht halt bei uns im Osten ab und an mal ins Freibad zu gehen, um sich "abzuschrecken", kleiner Spaß. Die Beispiele laufen auch anderswo rum.  

Irgendwie muss das Motiv und die Person für mich zusammenpassen, kenne da auch persönlich einige gute Beispiele.

Aber oft hat man auch den Eindruck, dass man sich da viele auch stark von aktuellen Serien oder Filmen beeinflussen lassen. Das ist halt nix für mein Auge.


----------



## Kindercola (11. Februar 2022)

Ich bin tätowiert, meine Partnerin ist aber deutlich mehr tätowiert ^^
Bei mir nur nen "kleines" aufm Rücken, bei meiner Partnerin einmal übern Rücken kpl. Lilien und Schnörkelein,
beide Unterarme einmal mit den Initialen der Familienvornamen. Auf dem anderen ist ein kleiner Elefant der Seifenblasen aufbläst 

Hatte damals einen an der Berufsschule dem sein Gesicht war auch voll tätowiert. Der sah zwar gruselig aus, war aber an sich total korrekt.


----------



## GamingX (11. Februar 2022)

natürlich nein, 

aber manche menschen brauchen wohl auf andere weise aufmerksamkeit und lassen sich deswegen tätowieren


----------



## ZCenturio (11. Februar 2022)

Nein,  jeden Modetrend muss ich nicht mitmachen.


----------



## Eyren (11. Februar 2022)

Was ich einfach immer schön finde wie einige der nicht tätowierten das ganze ins negative zieht. Fällt euch das eigentlich auch auf? Man liest hier von Minderwertigkeitskomplexen, Problemen, Modeerscheinungen und sonstigem.

Nur weil der Geschmack abweicht? Ist man soviel weniger wert weil man nicht das Spiegelbild des Gegenübers ist?

Bin ich der Mensch mit Problemen weil ich eine andere Auffassung von Kunst und Kultur habe? Oder fühlt mein Gegenüber sich gestört weil er vielleicht die Probleme hat?

@GamingX  benötigst du denn so dringend Aufmerksamkeit das du meinen Geschmack ins lächerliche ziehst? Ein normales, neutrales "nein ich habe keines, nicht mein Geschmack" war dir nicht möglich? Woran liegt es? Einfach undurchdachte Aussagen, schlechtes Benehmen, Neid, mangelnde Bildung oder fühlst du dich gar bedroht? Was ist es das dich immer wieder passiv aggressiv Dinge und Aussagen anderer ins lächerliche ziehen lässt?

Und eine Sache steht fest, Tattoos sind die älteste Modeerscheinung der Menschheit.









						Ötzi hatte 61 Tätowierungen: Tattoos auf Gletschermumie
					

Forscher haben weitere Tätowierungen auf der Gletschermumie Ötzi aus den Alpen entdeckt. Womöglich nutzte der Steinzeitmann die Stiche als eine Art Akupunktur. Es waren weder die Namen seiner Kinder noch brennende Totenköpfe, die Ötzi, der mehr als 5000…




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Februar 2022)

Ich kann das bisherige Ergebnis nicht verstehen ~80% nein ... wenn ich im Sommer unterwegs bin, bin ich der Einzigste, der kein Tattoo hat


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Februar 2022)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Ich kann das bisherige Ergebnis nicht verstehen ~80% nein


Das Ergebnis gibt lediglich wieder, dass 80% der Nerds keine Tatoos haben


----------



## Optiki (12. Februar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Was ich einfach immer schön finde wie einige der nicht tätowierten das ganze ins negative zieht. Fällt euch das eigentlich auch auf? Man liest hier von Minderwertigkeitskomplexen, Problemen, Modeerscheinungen und sonstigem.
> 
> Nur weil der Geschmack abweicht? Ist man soviel weniger wert weil man nicht das Spiegelbild des Gegenübers ist?


Es wird immer Leute geben, welche jeder Modeerscheinung hinterher rennen, aber deswegen machen es noch lange nicht alle. Minderwertigkeitskomplexen finde ich schwierig einfach so zu nennen, es wird Leute geben, welche es deswegen machen, aber auch viele deswegen nicht.  



Eyren schrieb:


> benötigst du denn so dringend Aufmerksamkeit das du meinen Geschmack ins lächerliche ziehst?


Ihn würde ich generell nicht ernst nehmen, nachdem er sich schon mehrmals als Scalper geoutet hat, ob er nun die Wahrheit war gesagt hat oder er nur Aufmerksamkeit wollte, spielt dabei keine Rolle. Zusätzlich hat der dann noch einige Leute im Forum abwertend beleidigt, weil sie seine Scalperpreise nicht zahlen wollte. usw. 
klarer Fall für die Ingno Liste


Eyren schrieb:


> Und eine Sache steht fest, Tattoos sind die älteste Modeerscheinung der Menschheit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keine Ahnung, wie Tattoos genau definiert sind, ob da eine oberflächliche Bemalung wirklich schon dazu zählt. 

Schmuck (Stein, Knochen, Holz), Narben und Haare flechten sollten ja eigentlich ähnlich alte Varianten sein. 



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Ich kann das bisherige Ergebnis nicht verstehen ~80% nein ... wenn ich im Sommer unterwegs bin, bin ich der Einzigste, der kein Tattoo hat


Kommt halt immer auf die Menschgruppen an, hier im Forum sind es wohl eher Leute, welchem einem Tattoo eher entgegen stehen.


----------

